# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Επίγειος & Δορυφορικός Δέκτης > [Δέκτης MPEG4] Δεκτης Netvil δειχνει συνεχως το logo και δεν δειχνει καναλια

## nupogodi

Γεια σε ολους τους φιλους!!
Εχω εναν ψηφιακο δεκτη τηλεορασης Netvil ΜPEG4
Μετα απο αποτομη πτωση του γενικου παρουσιαστηκε το περιγραφομενο προβλημα.
Ξερει καποιος φιλος αν ειναι θεμα firmware η hardware?
Eυχαριστω προκαταβολικα για την βοηθεια σας.

----------


## manolo

Εφόσον ανοίγει και δείχνει το logo πολύ πιθανόν να είναι θέμα firmware. Ούτως ή άλλως δε χάνεις να δοκιμάσεις. Δοκίμασε να του περάσεις το firmware και μετά βλέποντας και κάνοντας.

----------

